# CVS is giving the vaccine shot



## chic (Mar 1, 2021)

In my area anyway. Two of my friends got their shot at CVS. Just mentioning it in case anyone wants to try them for the vaccine.


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 1, 2021)

In my area also Walmart and Safeway Pharmacies...
just scheduled my Covid jab at Walmart, Wednesday @ 10:00.

https://www.walmart.com/cp/flu-shots-immunizations/1228302

Enjoy!


----------



## asp3 (Mar 1, 2021)

My area too.  My wife got hers yesterday because she delivers groceries and signed me up for mine on Tuesday while she was there.


----------



## chic (Mar 1, 2021)

I've heard Walgreens is also offering the vax but I don't know anyone yet who's gotten it there. It's another option though.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 1, 2021)

Vaccine availability seems to have opened up considerably for our age group.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 1, 2021)

I was at the Doc's last week. She asked if I wanted to get the vaccine, I said yes. She said well you'll have to find somewhere where they'll offer it, sign up for it and wait your turn. Yeh she said you have to work at looking for it. Great. I am not motivated to go looking for anything. Then she suggested I take the Colo-guard Test. I said OK. Sure I might be able to do the test but I have to get UPS to pick it up right after so it gets back to the lab in 24 hours. Again not motivated to go to that much trouble. Meanwhile Colo-guard is calling several times a day. Ha, I never answer. They'll have to wait. 


s


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 1, 2021)

The government is doing a substantially better job now. Wide availability. State sites, pharmacies and now Fed sites for the underserved.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 1, 2021)

Several weeks ago, I thought we would have to wait until Mid Summer before this vaccine would be available in our rural area.  Now, we are better served than many of the major urban areas.  We both got our first shots....quickly, in the past couple of weeks, and are scheduled for the 2nd shot in Mid March.  The appointments have been well scheduled, and people are in and out in less than 30 minutes, with little or no wait times.  If the availability of these vaccines continues to improve, there should be very few who can't get vaccinated by June/July.


----------



## chic (Mar 1, 2021)

Judycat said:


> I was at the Doc's last week. She asked if I wanted to get the vaccine, I said yes. She said well you'll have to find somewhere where they'll offer it, sign up for it and wait your turn. Yeh she said you have to work at looking for it. Great. I am not motivated to go looking for anything. Then she suggested I take the Colo-guard Test. I said OK. Sure I might be able to do the test but I have to get UPS to pick it up right after so it gets back to the lab in 24 hours. Again not motivated to go to that much trouble. Meanwhile Colo-guard is calling several times a day. Ha, I never answer. They'll have to wait.
> 
> 
> s


What's a Colo-Guard test?


----------



## Don M. (Mar 1, 2021)

chic said:


> What's a Colo-Guard test?



Colo-Guard is a stool sample test that is heavily advertised on TV, costs well over $600, and is not covered by many insurance companies.  It is supposed to be able to find Colon cancer in its earlier stages.  Virtually the same tests can be conducted through your primary care doctor, and those tests are generally covered by Medicare and most Medicare Advantage plans.


----------



## lia (Mar 1, 2021)

i can't imagine handing a stool sample to a ups driver. i'm fairly certain i wouldn't be able to do so without laughing.


----------



## tbeltrans (Mar 1, 2021)

The VA has two requirements to get the vaccine right now:

1. You are getting your medical care at the VA
2. You are at least 70 years old

I am good for the first one, but three years short of the second.  I am now thinking that maybe I should check with the local CVS to see if I can get registered there as a regular civilian.  My wife has already had both of her shots and I am still waiting to get called for my first.

I think that what the VA does is generally fair and I am sure this current situation is too.  I don't really mind waiting, but if there are more shots available in civilian outlets, then maybe I should check that out.  However, I don't want to get a shot that should go to somebody more vulnerable either, so maybe it is best to just wait.  I don't know that I need to be in a hurry.

Tony


----------



## MarkinPhx (Mar 1, 2021)

Arizona just opened up the vaccine to the 55-65 age group with appointments starting tomorrow at noon so I will get get online to get an appointment then. I would prefer going to CVS to get it but if I have to go to one of the stadiums that are giving it then I will do that instead.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 1, 2021)

My husband and I walked into Rite Aid last Friday afternoon to pick up a few things.  We stopped at the pharmacy and inquired as to when they would be giving the covid vaccine, since their on line site stated they were not available yet. 

Pharmacist said we could get vaccinated right now!  We were surprised.  We filled out the paperwork and she administered the 1st dose of Moderna.  She then scheduled us for the end of March for the second dose.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 1, 2021)

chic said:


> What's a Colo-Guard test?


It's an over advertised stool test for cancer of the bowel. Supposed to detect altered DNA. Blah. Knowing my Doc's medical practice, they get a kickback for every test they deliver. I wouldn't mind if I could send the thing in the mail. No I have to go to the next town to drop it off at a UPS collection site because I live in the sticks where we don't have a UPS Store on every corner. I'd rather not deal with the UPS drivers around here.


----------



## win231 (Mar 1, 2021)

lia said:


> i can't imagine handing a stool sample to a ups driver. i'm fairly certain i wouldn't be able to do so without laughing.


That's right.  My neighbor handed his sample to a UPS driver & he said, _"I hate it when people hand me this crap."_


----------



## chic (Mar 2, 2021)

lia said:


> i can't imagine handing a stool sample to a ups driver. i'm fairly certain i wouldn't be able to do so without laughing.


And what do you say when they want to know if there is anything hazardous or perishable in there?


----------



## asp3 (Mar 2, 2021)

lia said:


> i can't imagine handing a stool sample to a ups driver. i'm fairly certain i wouldn't be able to do so without laughing.



Kaiser mails out their kits and then one just mails back the vile vial in a special envelope with the prepaid postage mark on it.  Very easy, just drop it in the local mail box.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 2, 2021)

asp3 said:


> Kaiser mails out their kits and then one just mails back the vile vial in a special envelope with the prepaid postage mark on it.  Very easy, just drop it in the local mail box.


There are other hemocult tests that come with a prepaid mailer. I usually just use those but for the past year Doc has been pushing Colo-Guard. I finally said OK. What a mistake.


----------



## win231 (Mar 2, 2021)

Judycat said:


> There are other hemocult tests that come with a prepaid mailer. I usually just use those but for the past year Doc has been pushing Colo-Guard. I finally said OK. What a mistake.


Of course the doc is pushing it.  He's very well paid to push it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> Of course the doc is pushing it.  He's very well paid to push it.


If he mention it during a visit,he will charge Medicare..


----------



## RB-TX (Mar 3, 2021)

chic said:


> In my area anyway. Two of my friends got their shot at CVS. Just mentioning it in case anyone wants to try them for the vaccine.


*Beware* 

CVS and WALGREENS to use customer data for 'keeping in touch' and promoting services...

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-9316739/Prepare-onslaught-texts-coupons-COVID-shot-CVS.html


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 3, 2021)

Do not give them your e mail..


----------

